# أجــداد وأحفــاد



## النهيسى (4 مايو 2010)

أجــداد وأحفــاد 

من أعظم التجارب التى يمكن أن يمر بها الإنسان هو أن يصبح جداً. الجد والجدة ليس عليهما مسئولية تربية حفيدهما، اختيار مدرسته، أو الإنفاق عليه، بل يقتصر دور الجد والجدة على احتضان الأحفاد، قراءة حدوتة قبل النوم معهم، شراء الهدايا لهم، بمعنى آخر تدليلهم.

أطفالنا يعنون لنا كآباء وأمهات كل شئ فى الوجود ونحن نحاول أن نحميهم أحياناً حتى من آبائنا وأمهاتنا نحن، فعلى سبيل المثال نحن لا نريد أطفالنا أن يشربوا المشروبات الغازية، أو أن يتناولوا الكثير من الحلويات، أو أن يتلقوا هدايا أكثر من اللازم. المشكلة الكبرى هى كيف نستطيع نحن كأمهات وآباء أن نسيطر على تصرفات الأجداد دون إثارة مشاكل.

 تقترح د. جوزيت عبد الله الآتى:

1- تقــدير الأجــداد:

توضح د. جوزيت أن الأجداد لديهم قدرة أكبر على التحمل والصبر، كما أن لديهم خبرة أكبر، ولا يتعرضون لضغوط مثل الآباء وبالتالى يكونون أقل تشدداً مع الأطفال. وبما أن الأجداد يكونون قد حققوا أشياء أكثر فى الحياة فهم قطعاً لديهم القدرة على إمداد أحفادهم بقيم جميلة وهامة، كما أن لديهم أيضاً وقت فراغ أطول.

أما الآباء فيعانون من ضيق الوقت ومن ضغوط أكثر لأن لديهم الكثير من القرارات التى يجب أن يتخذوها كما أنهم غالباً ما يكونون تحت ضغوط فى العمل. نتيجة لضيق الوقت والضغوط اليومية التى يتعرض لها الأبوان فهما لا يعبران عن حبهما لأطفالهما إلا بشكل سريع وعاجل، فالضغوط التى يتعرض لها الإنسان قد تؤثر سلباً على قدرته على التعبير عن حبه. بمعنى آخر، الأجداد لديهم قدرة أكبر على إعطاء أحفادهم وقتاً قيماً. 
هذا النوع من العطاء هام جداً فى تنشأة الطفل فهو يساعده على اكتساب الثقة بالنفس وتقدير الذات وغير ذلك من القيم الإيجابية. إذن يجب أن نتعلم نحن كآباء وأمهات أن نقدر الأجداد وأهمية وجودهم فى حياة أطفالنا، وإذا حدث هذا، سنستطيع تقبل فكرة التنازل بعض الشئ عن القواعد الأسرية الخاصة بنا أثناء زيارات الأجداد.

2- الصــدق مع الأجــداد:

تنصح د. جوزيت أنه من الأفضل أن توضحى بصدق للأجداد القواعد والحدود الخاصة بكما كأسرة. على سبيل المثال، وضحى لهما نوعية اللعب التى تفضلين شراءها لطفلك، عددها، وغير ذلك من التفاصيل. 
تقول د. جوزيت: "من الأفضل أن يقرر الجيلان سوياً – جيل الآباء وجيل الأجداد – أفضل الاختيارات بالنسبة للطفل. قد يكون من الأصعب توضيح مثل هذه الأمور لحماك وحماتك، لكن رغم ذلك حاولى مناقشة تلك الأمور معهما ومع والديك مسبقاً لتجنب أى مشاكل أو مصادمات فى المستقبل.

3- التعـايش مع وجود اختــلاف فى الرأى:

إذا استمر الأجداد فى تدليل طفلك بطريقة لا تعجبك بعد أن وضحت لهم القواعد والحدود الخاصة بكم كأسرة، حاولى التعايش مع ذلك. تقول د. جوزيت أن الأطفال سيعرفون الفرق بين بيتهم وبيت الأجداد لأن الأطفال بالذكاء الكافى الذى يمكنهم من فهم الفرق بين نظام بيتهم ونظام بيت الأجداد، فلا بأس من وجود هذين العالمين فى حياتهم.

تقول د. جوزيت أن الشئ الغير مقبول حقاً هو أن يقع الأطفال فى هوة خلافات بين الآباء والأجداد، ونحن كآباء يجب أن نكون من الحكمة التى تجعلنا حذرين تجاه هذه الموضوعات الحساسة. إذا فعل الأجداد شئ لا يرضيك مع طفلك، لا تناقشى الأمر مع طفلك وتخلقى له مشكلة يضطر للبحث لها عن حل، لكن ببساطة استمرى فى وضع القواعد والحدود الخاصة بعشكم الصغير. تقول د. جوزيت أن الأطفال فى النهاية سيقتدون بآبائهم وأمهاتهم أكثر من غيرهم وسيتبعون قواعد التربية التى وضعوها لهم بغض النظر عن تدليل الأجداد.

4- التواصــل والتنــازل:

تعطى د. جوزيت مثالاً لكيفية التعامل مع المواقف الحرجة. إذا كنت على سبيل المثال تريدين طفلك أن يقوم بعمل واجباته المدرسية بينما يرغب الجد والجدة فى أن يذهب إليهما، قولى لهما بهدوء أنه لا مانع لديك من أن يذهب طفلك لكن وضحى لهما أن عليه واجبات مدرسية يجب أن يقوم بها واعرفى إن كانا على استعداد لمساعدته فى الانتهاء من هذه الواجبات.

بهذه الطريقة تكونين قد وضحت للجد والجدة أنه ليس لديك مانع فى أن يذهب طفلك لهما وفى نفس الوقت تكونين قد تركت لهما الاختيار بعد إعطائهما صورة عن المطلوب من طفلك القيام به أثناء هذه الزيارة. تقول د. جوزيت أن السر هو الاحتفاظ بالهدوء عند التعامل مع مثل هذه المواقف.


http://www.arabic.arabia.msn.com/Women/MotherAndChild/2010/May/Grand-baby.aspx?ref=rss&featuredAR​​


----------



## candy shop (4 مايو 2010)

موضوع مميز 

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع يا النهيسى 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> ...


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مميز
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع يا النهيسى
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


*

شكـــــــــــــــــرا


مرور راااااااائع جدااااا


سلام الرب يســـــوع
​*


----------

